# EMDR saved my life



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey guys ya'll may remember me. 
I recovered a while a go and left and 
some of you have been emailing me and 
wanted em to make a video of my general experience with
EMDR therapy. It literally saved my life and helped me 
recover from DP Hell

Here it is.
It is a general overview so if anyone asks anything specific I will be glad to do a more indepth Q&A video later on


----------

